

Judge gives go-ahead for Steve Jobs deposition in iTunes antitrust case - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/judge-gives-go-ahead-for-steve-jobs-deposition-in-itunes-antitrust-case/

======
c2
iTunes is Apple's IE. It's like a virus on the computer. You can't delete it
(the instructions are 20 steps long: <http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1224>).
It's slow, clunky, and annoying. Even after you delete it Apple will pester
you to update it.

Not much to do with anything, but every time I see "iTunes" I feel the need to
vent. If there's any black eye in terms of Apple's pristine record of user
experience, design, and execution, it's iTunes. But it does stick out like a
sore thumb.

------
kellysutton
If anything, this article gives you an idea of the glacial pace of the legal
system. This is almost a non-issue these days.

Granted, I suppose now the lawyers will argue that these tactics gave Apple
the upper hand which secured their spot as the US's most valuable company.

~~~
eli
"* I suppose now the lawyers will argue that these tactics gave Apple the
upper hand* "

Uh, well, isn't that true?

~~~
kellysutton
My facetiousness didn't quite carry across in that last line. I think if it
truly was a colossal inconvenience for the customer, you would have seen
people stop buying iPods in droves.

~~~
notahacker
On the contrary, if it was a colossal inconvenience for the customer to lose
all their songs, they'd make sure you didn't upgrade your old iPod to a
competing mp3 player. Sure, they happily bought the first generation iPod and
weren't exactly distraught when that meant they'd have to replace it with
another iPod, but then most consumers weren't shedding tears over being pushed
into using Win 9x/IE in the 1990s.

Apple's defence of course is that the music industry compelled them to create
a DRM format which was standard practice at the time.

